# socket 478 mpga????



## thr0xx (May 21, 2007)

hey, i ran CPU-Z and it tells me my "package" is a socket 478 mPGA. does this mean that any socket 478 cpu will fit in my computer?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

It will fit, but that does not mean that it will work it all depends on what fsb speed your motherboard supports and what your bios versions are.


----------



## thr0xx (May 21, 2007)

my fsb is 533mhz, and my bios version is dell-a07. on all the cpus i have looked at none of them have mentioned anything about needing necessary bios versions. how would go about finding out which bios versions a motherboard requires? example: http://www.compuvest.com/Description.jsp;jsessionid=alZM4afbER0fK8ee3k?iid=424722

thanks.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What exact motherboard do you have? I will then hopefuly be able to give you a list of compatable cpus.


----------



## thr0xx (May 21, 2007)

the orignal specs for my comp are here.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4600/en/4600i/sm/specs.htm#1119251

i have upgraded the video card, the RAM and the OS.


my motherboard is a Dell, model#0N2828


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Ok almost all cpus of that bus type will work with it including the one you listed (for install you will need termal paste, look up artic silver 5 / and a fan+heatsink i am not sure weather or not ether of these items are included with that cpu if it is new they should be.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

as *Got owned* stated, and I will verify


the CPU you gave the link for will work with your motherboard


----------



## NBK (Sep 10, 2005)

hi

socket 478 processors for sale in the USA!!!
http://www.starmicro.net/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=28

HTH
NBK


----------



## thr0xx (May 21, 2007)

and these will all work with my socket 478 mpga motherboard?


----------



## NBK (Sep 10, 2005)

thr0xx said:


> and these will all work with my socket 478 mpga motherboard?


Hi

It depends on your motherboard's BIOS support.


----------

